# Flaming Gorge - The Hog!!!



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

We fished Flaming Gorge last Saturday and Sunday. Weather was beautiful - high 40s and no wind. Fishing was relatively slow, but there are some large fish in there. The key point was in Linwood Bay, right at the gravel pits - on the west arm of the bay, roughly midway across. Fish are on the bottom in 65-75 feet of water. The first day, I had one on a green lead jigging spoon, but I had 8 pound test line, and it quickly snapped it. The next day, we got on the water at 7am. Same spot, I got a lunker on a small red jigging spoon. Fought the fish for several minutes on a heavy action rod, with 20 lb test. Fish measured to be 40 inches in length. It barely fit into our large cooler! The fishing shuts off around 9AM. So, its only good there in the morning and in the evening. We also got a couple of small rainbows casting around the cliffs. I took that monster home, filleted it, and cut the fillets into pieces. We are still eating mackinaw for 2 meals a day


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

Good chance that fish was older than you are...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks really cool but not so tasty. ----SS


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

people fish for them during the spawn? Nice catch tho.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, you can fish during the spawn. They are a ton of fun to catch, despite the cold. I never actually kept a large one before, and I heard a lot of people say that they are not good to eat. However, just the opposite. That fish was delicious! I fried, baked and smoked pieces of it. It is really good fried in butter with lemon. However, the best was smoked. See, because these fish are so fatty, it makes the meat very moist and juicy after hours of smoking. The meat is orange in color, and has a mild-medium flavor. I would say it was better than the salmon fillets that you buy at the store. The spawn supposedly continues for another couple of weeks - go get them while it lasts!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I caught a 33 lb. mack there and it took so long to get it in that the guide said it would probably die so I took it home filleted it up and that was the WORST fish I have ever eaten. Way to much fat, heck I almost started the kitchen on fire.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

did you catch many pup macs?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

No, but some people around me caught a few.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The pups are great eating! I keep the 3-8 pound fish, and fillet them out. Put them in foil, with butter, lemon slices, and bacon on top of that. Fold it up, and place it on the Barby for about 10-15 min. and Oh so good.

The Big Guys.......they go back in the water after a snapshot.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice, Pavlik! What a fish. It's not every day someone catches a 40" trout/char.


----------

